# Florida Agricultural Museum Beekeeping



## Beeboy01 (May 20, 2008)

If anybody is interested in N.E. Florida the Florida Agricultural Museum is thinking about starting a beekeeping organization and is looking for local beekeepers. The first meeting is scheduled for November 22nd, 2008. The phone # is (386) 446-7630 and the contact person is Marsha Chance. Hope I'll meet someone from the forum there.


----------

